# Red Dog Ranch V pups pics



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, got some surprise pics today from our breeder so I thought I would share some of the best ones! Enjoy.

*Updated with week 5 and 6 pictures!*[/color]
Jrod


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

I'll take them all


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

OMG! They are sooo sweet!! Thanks for sharing. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

I like the last 3 the most, really see some personality in them!


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

Jrod,
Do you know if all these pups are spoken for?


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*



mrbnichols said:


> Jrod,
> Do you know if all these pups are spoken for?


Sorry mrbnichols but they are.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

Swooooon!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

take the one in the first pic lying on his back. Inteligently submisive. best dam bird dog you can have. Thats the one in picture number 4 on his back. Take him!!! If you can take him at 10 weeks old. just sayin!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

I prefer the biter in third picture, 8) ...


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

the one trying to escape will be a self hunter hard charger, but you better be on it from day one :-*


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

ZigZag has it somewhat right, you want actually a dog that is in between. A fearful dog is often worse than a dog that challenges you. Look for the pup who has a stable temperament (allows you to lay it on its back, struggle for a few seconds but accepts defeat), that can comply when asked to, yet bounce back if something frightens it (recovers). You will hear that the runt, or last born, or the one that almost didn't make it turns out to be the best dang dog ever!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

We are definitely looking for a calm submissive personality so we when we train, nurturing those already born in instincts will only feel natural for him. 

We are definitely getting excited as the time gets closer, this batch of photos really show'd some personalities in the litter.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

This is controversial. But I will throw it out there. The age of the pup when brought home. Often the pup that has stayed with the litter the longest is easy to socialise and house train. That is if the breeder is a good person... I like 10 weeks old that's when the magic happens. Good luck all those puppy's look outstanding.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

I always have to watch myself, if I'm doing the picking.
I'm drawn to bold men, and bolder pups.
My June was the puppy that was growling and pouncing on all the other pups in a litter video. She also spotted the camera in the persons hand. Then proceeded the stalk and put her nose to it.
It was love at first sight.


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

Any new pics from Dawn?? We're getting a puppy from her litter that will be born in May! So it's exciting to look at your posts because you're getting your puppy from the same breeder!  how often does she send you pics and videos??


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

[/color]Blue eyes - babies got Blue eyes ? is this the start of a song - they R beautiful !


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*



Vizslalover925 said:


> Any new pics from Dawn?? We're getting a puppy from her litter that will be born in May! So it's exciting to look at your posts because you're getting your puppy from the same breeder!  how often does she send you pics and videos??


Hi Vlover! She has sent us pics every week since they have been born, sometime twice a week. She post a video of them usually on facebook each week also. She will email you links to everything of course. I will be posting the newest pics soon.

Jrod


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

Thanks for letting me know! I went to her facebook page but she hasnt put any videos in awhile...i wanna see a recent video of those puppies so bad! We're 3rd pick male for Zuriah who was bred 3 weeks ago. Im not sure how you handled waiting so long...im so anxious to get our vizsla


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

Yes the waiting was crazy but we are 1 week away now from going to pick him up. It has been a little while since she has posted a video of them, but the pictures are flowing in every couple of days now. She has done well keeping us up to date with their progress via email too. Good luck on getting the boy you want!

Jrod


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are their week 5 pics. I'll have week six posted in a few.

Jrod


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Red Dog Ranch V pups 3 week pics*

And here is week 6 pics!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Not too much longer now!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

We will be picking him up at 7 weeks, so next saturday is when we get him! We are very excited, they are all turning into beautiful pups!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Which one is yours?


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> Which one is yours?


We are not 100% just yet, but we think its gonna be dk. blue.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

O man, getting super anxious. 3 days away from pick up!!! So far wifey and I have been preping for Mr. Miles's arrival, I think the only thing we have left to get is food and some treats. 

Thank you to everyone on this forum for all the help, tips and tricks over the past few months. Y'all have all contributed to our research to help make our new family member have a better life from the "get go". 

P.S. I will be posting pics as soon as we get home with the lil guy so don't worry!

Jrod


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jrod,

Three days left and counting, I reckon that's time for ;

1. An evening at the cinema.
2. A romantic meal for two.
3. A final night in your quiet home and enjoying a bottle of wine.

You can squeeze all this in before your 'V' arrives and turns your world upside down  

Please make the most of your 'quiet' time, but also enjoy your new arrival 
Can't wait to here all about your new ventures, good times ahead. 

Hobbsy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

A warm welcome to your little Miles from our Miles!!!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Hobbys,
I think I will take your advice and take the Mrs. out for a night on the town tomorrow.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got into San Diego and the drive was exhausting. L.A. Traffic is not exaggerated at all! Well it's less than 24 hours until we r able to meet and pick up our Miles and we couldn't be more excited. I'll get pics of him up ASAP after we get home!

Jrod


----------



## Jeni (Apr 8, 2013)

Once the litter was born, Dawn sent weekly pictures and updates. The best was when they had different color collars so we could start to follow the females. We LOVE our new baby!


----------

